# BlueBarry's 6x2 Canopy



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Almost ready for stain - black Ebony.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

looks nice, very professional


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gordon is a true professional.
How many on-going projects you're working on?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Good work Gordon.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Gordon is a true professional.
> How many on-going projects you're working on?


Just an experimenting amateur .

Just a 33g canopy to do and I can move on to my own 6 or 7 projects hoping to get done while taking a break from work.

Thanks to Alesio, Mike, and Barry. The last three have been fun learning projects.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks really good Gordon.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Gordon! Can't wait to see it stained!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, that looks great.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Neither can I, black is an interesting colour to stain. Hoping to get a couple coat on tonight and varnish tomorrow.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

No thank you awesome work


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Alesio: your experimental light hanger coming up after this one. Don't want to delay staining and varnishing. Barry has been waiting since I started working on yours


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Stained and Ready for 3 Coats of Varnish*

As black as black could be on oak or I think on any wood without putting a solid paint which is injustice to the wood grain


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome work Gordon...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

3 Coat of Semi-Gloss varnish on. Posted the unvarnished pic for comparison.

The Ebony and Espresso used for Alesio are both excellent colour for ADA style setup.

BTW, back top panel can be lift by removing 8 screws for servicing light or tank maintenance. Doors have soft closing hinges to prevent doors from slamming and scare our lovely pets. Doors can also be taken off in less than a minute. Left after that is a 9" tall frame which could easily be handled by one man or one woman. In fact the top could be slimmed down to 7.5" It was raised to avoid any interference with the glass lid which incidentally will be kept closed by a gadget when door is closed.

Will post pic of reassembled good after varnish is cry tomorrow


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*The Finished Goods*

Here is the finished good. At least in my biased opinion it is good  I hope Barry will think so. As least this time the wood behaved themselves for the most part. Sometimes you cut a sheet of plywood, the parts want to stretch and relax and you will have a curved doors. The new water based varnish could also raised the wood grain requiring some real tender care. Both of these were experienced on Hotspike's stand.

Picture with back access removed. Also shows slow closing hinge and the special dongle for my friend Barry to keep his smart Aro from opening the glass lids


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I love the finishing--great choice in colours. I may need to contract you out in the distant future. Distant as in when I have room for a big tank. I notice the cardboard show you have a big LCD TV which has HDMI capabilities. haha. Just buggin.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> I love the finishing--great choice in colours. I may need to contract you out in the distant future. Distant as in when I have room for a big tank. I notice the cardboard show you have a big LCD TV which has HDMI capabilities. haha. Just buggin.


In the distant future, I see myself sitting in a warm bath with almond leaves and epsom salt - not a bath of dirty stain barely making minimum wage - JK.

The flat screen is actually my working monitor as well. Could have paid for it through my company but not worth explaining that to the auditor.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Actually, I don't think our bodies would acclimate to the acidic water well since our internals are alkaline. Hilarious. Those tank stand clients should be happy campers while you're slaving away at a mere $9.50/hr.

Claim the cardboard box using the cost of the TV used in part to earn $9.50/hr. 

What's next on the project list?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I will be happy (not that I am not ) if I actually net $9.50 an hour. Not sure if anyone want to pay $35 an hour. I will quote you based on that - eagerly waiting  

I had a few PM claiming how much they love the work and want quotes. Long dead silence after the quotes  Really can't blame them. Quality does come with a cost.

Have a looooooooooooooooong way to write-off for the tools and rental cost for my entire garage - wife and daughters not happy with the cold and wet weather here now. 

Will keep you posted on new projects. No shortage of that for myself. Both SW tanks to be renovated plus a few cabinets for LR and DR


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Love it!!!!! wow!!!! Gordan.. you did it again LOL


----------

